# Huntin rights around Turner Co?



## thomas williams (Aug 11, 2008)

lookin for some land to coonhunt around Turner county or close by. Please le me know if you have some or know of someone that does. thanks
Thomas


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 13, 2008)

Thomas,May not be many folks on here from down that way..Hit the rds and talk to farmers.They will still let you hunt in some places down there!!!!


----------



## thomas williams (Aug 13, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Thomas,May not be many folks on here from down that way..Hit the rds and talk to farmers.They will still let you hunt in some places down there!!!!



Thats a good idea. I'll give it a try. thanks


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 2, 2009)

btt


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 9, 2009)

btt


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 15, 2009)

btt


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 22, 2009)

btt


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 28, 2009)

btt


----------



## thomas williams (Mar 3, 2009)

btt


----------

